# hooking sand flea



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what is the rigs for fishing sand fleas...leaving to fish tommrow 


thanks


----------



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

go to this website and the third picture shows a rig that i use its simple easy to use and for the weight i use a 2 or 3 ounce pyramid weight. And local fishing stores have them already made so you dont have to make your self. Hope this helps.


----------



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fishing Knots for use in Titusville Florida


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what size hook should i use too


----------



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

1/0 circle hook thats what i use


----------

